# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptarët në Florida, USA

## ILovePejaa

Ju pershendes te gjithve juve shqiptareve ne Floride.

Neqofse jetoni ne Flroide, lejeni nje mesazhe ketu ne kete teme, Ku jeni ne Floride, me cka merreni, cka studioni, ku studioni etj etj.

Une jetoj dhe studioj ne Tampa

----------


## Kallmeti

pershendetje te perzemerta !
Edhe unë si ti jetoj  në Florida por jo në Tempo por në Jacksonville.
edhe njeher pershendetje dhe të uroj gjithe  te mirat. Lek gjoka- Kallmeti

----------


## albacutegirl

sup yo? desha te thesha qe dhe un jetoj ne florida...por jo ne tampa as ne jackson vill por ne nje vend tjeter anyways...hope all of ya are ok  :buzeqeshje:  bye bye now peace  :sarkastik:

----------


## Kallmeti

KU JETON BRE ZOJE APO  KE TURP ME TREGUE.NUK PO TE KERKON KUSH ADRES AS NUMER TELEFONI.MOS MA  MARR PER TE KEQ SE PO BEJ SHAKA.TE UROJ TE GJITHE TE MIRAT NGA JACKSONVILLE FLORIDA LEK GJOKA-KALLMETI

----------


## Kallmeti

KU JETON BRE ZOJE APO  KE TURP ME TREGUE.NUK PO TE KERKON KUSH ADRES AS NUMER TELEFONI.MOS MA  MARR PER TE KEQ SE PO BEJ SHAKA.TE UROJ TE GJITHE TE MIRAT NGA JACKSONVILLE FLORIDA LEK GJOKA-KALLMETI

----------


## ILovePejaa

Kjo cupe shqiptare duhet te jete ose ne Tampa dikund apo ne clearwater, Kallmet.  Mesiguri e dini qe ne clearwater ka shume shqiptare dhe ne qender te clearwater (downtown) eshte xhamia me minare e shqiptareve (Center of Albanian-american islami culture apo diqka ngjajshem). Gjithashtu ne Clearwater shqiptaret e kane edhe kishen e tyre dhe shoqata.

Zakonishte ne Floride jetojne familje te pasura shqiptaro-amerikane qe pasi kane krijuar pasur neper metropolet e US-es si: New York, Detroit, Chicago etj jane vendosur ne Floride. Por tani pas luftes ne Kosove dhe 1997 ne Shqiperi ka ardhur edhe shume familje tjera shqiptare si ne JAX, Orlando, Clearwater, St. Pit..., Maimi etj.

Neqofse keni mundesi shkruani edhe pak fjale mbi shqiptaret ne Jacksonwille, organizimin apo ndonje shoqate te tyre pasi tani po afrohen festa jone kombetare, 28 Nentori.

Ne kete menyer z. Kallmet kemi mundesi te risim diskutimin ne kete teme dhe ne te njejten kohe te njoftojme bashkeatdhetaret perreth komunitetit shqiptare ne Floride dhe Floriden ne pergjithesi.

Pershendetje!

----------


## Kallmeti

i  nderuar ILOVE PEJAA në Jacksonville ka mjaft shqiptare(besoj qe edhe vajza qe nuk do te indetifikohet jeton ketu dhe ka frike se e njoh nuk e kuptoj perse?) por shumica kane ardhur vitet e fundit dhe akoma jane te varfer.Me sa di unë nuk jane te organizuar.Do te deshiroje qe te gjithe shqiptaret e Florides te bashkohen sebashku siç janë bashkuar Boshnjaket or nese do te arrihet dhe si mund te kontribojne eshte e veshtire te thuhet.Mbes me shprese se në një te ardhme jo te larget te bashkon te gjithe shqiptaret e Florides sebashku...Shpresoj

----------


## Kallmeti

ja kjo eshte Shqiperia e Bashkuar...

----------


## matilda

Pershendetje dhe nga une jam dhe une nga FLorida,studioj dhe punoj si te gjithe ketu.
Jetoj  ne Palm Harbor,diku ne Clearwater.
Pershendetje L.......

----------


## arusha84

hi.EDHE UNE JETOJ NE FLORIDA.ESHTE VENDI ME I BUKUR DHE ME TE VERTETE QE IA VLEN TE JETOSH KETU.UNE JETOJ NE ORLANDO DHE JAM STUDENTE.I PRSH TE GJITHE SHQIPETARET  JO VETEM KETU NE FL POR NEPER GJITHE BOTEN.JU PUTH ARUSHA84

----------


## ILovePejaa

Pershendetje Arusha84!

Kam jetuar ne Orlando per nje kohe jo te gjate, me ka lene pershtypje ai qytete i ndertuar pikerishte per turista por qe ka marre nje zhvillimn te madhe. Rruget si Church St, Orange Ave, Magnolia Ave, Eola Prk, Dr. Phillps Center, Winter Park, Lake Underhill RD, Semoran BLD, WahterHouse, Florida Mall, I-4 mbi qytete, The Adventure of Island, MGN Disney-me ato rroller coaster me kane lene kujtime te pa harushme ne kujtesen time.


Vendi me i qete, me i bukur per te jetuar ne USA sipas mendimit tim eshte Florida dhe Black Hills Area (SD-USA).

Ku studioni ne Orlando? Valencia, UCF, Dervery, Rollins, FL Metropolian ?

----------


## arusha84

jo 1lovepejaaa une jam maturante  po vitin tjeter do shkoj ne valencia.Kam ardhur ketu 4 muaj me pare si exchange student dhe kam qene ne miami,panama city,tallehassi...do me pelqente te vizitoja edhe tampan..kismet
bye bye shpresoj te takohemi nje dite

----------


## Kallmeti

pershendetje  arusha 84
e kalofsh sa me mire ne Orlando 
nga kallmeti

----------


## Kallmeti

pershendetje Matilda

----------


## `XhiXhiLuShe`

Halio Halio Ju pershendes te gjitheve.. :buzeqeshje: 
kam nderin te prezantohem edhe une ketu mbase jetoj edhe une ne Florida, gjithashtu.
 :buzeqeshje:  me gjate skam c'te flas...                                                              
Leke Gjoka, zoteri, me pelqejne shum poezite tuaja.
Me respekt
-XhiXhi

----------


## Abstract`Beauty

Ja ku e keni edhe nji Albaneze nga Fl.
Besoj se e kuptoni se ku jetoj se e kam ven aty..River City  :ngerdheshje:  
Anyhow, its nice to know qe ka albanez kteja se un nuk njof shum shqiptar, me te shumten e shoqeris e kam amerikone.
Megjithate nice to meet you all!!

AbsTraCtja  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## rezi_Mynihut

Xhixhilushe

Une nuk e dija se Kallmeti shkruan poezi! Bere mire qe e permende kete fakt. 

Dhe per mendimin tim, shkruajte dhe the me ate fjali me shume se sa te kishe bere 100 pershendetje te pergjithshme.

Pse?

Sepse rralle ndodh qe te vleresojme dhe te themi fjale te mira per punen e dikujt. 

(Qofte ne jeten reale, qofte edhe ketu ne Forum, por shpresoj te thyhet ky akull.)



Edhe dicka tjeter:

Une vete nuk kam patur fatin ta vizitoj Floridan! 



Jam kurioz te di dicka me shume se sa mund te shkruhet ne libra apo ne katallogjet turistike mbi Floridan.



Ky eshte privilegj i juaj si banore te atij shteti, te tregoni mbi pershtypjet tuaja per ate vend (qe eshte enderr per vete amerikanet).



Deri tani, perjashtuar dy postuesit me larte, te tjeret mjaftohen me nje pershendetje dhe me berje apeli.

Yes! I am present here! Pershendes te gjithe!

Kjo ben qe forumi i Diaspores te kthehet ne regjister shkollor!



A nuk do qe me interesante te shkruanit dicka me teper mbi qytetet ku ju jetoni dhe banoni?



Per shembull:

Mbi jeten e re! 

Mbi pershtypjet tuaja personale. 

Mbi shoqerit qe keni krijuar. 

Per gjerat e reja qe keni mesuar, per historine dhe kulturen e re 

(ndoshta krejt ndryshe nga ajo shqiptaro-ballkanase)!



Ju keni shume per te na treguar edhe ne te tjereve, qe nuk kemi fatin tuaj!



Apo jo, Abstract` Beauty / albacutegirl/ matilda/ arusha84..???!



Shkruajta ketu, po mos me keqkuptoni, sepse nuk e kam vetem me kete teme, por verehet edhe ne temat e tjera te ngjashme.

Eshte thjesht nje mendim i sinqerte dhe nje shtyse ne kuptimin e mire te fjales!



Per cdo pyetje apo mendim me keni vetem nje e-mail larg.

----------


## LePuLuShe

Ja ku u shtova dhe une  :buzeqeshje: 
Une jetoj ne Orlnado , Florida kam atje rreth 8 vjet jam 26 vjec dhe studjoj per Avokate  :buzeqeshje: 
Ju pershendes te gjtiheve kudo qe te ndodheni dhe ju uroj fat dhe lumturi ne jete .
Lepulushja

----------


## ivi

PERSHNDES te gjithe shqiptaret ne FL vecanerisht ata qe jetojn
ne south te FL (ne fund te bishtit te FL)

----------


## Vajzë_Mistrece

Pershendetje!

Jetoj ne veri te Florides, ne ate qytet ku ka me shume shqipo nga Pogradeci, pe Korce, dhe prej Shkudre :buzeqeshje: . Suksese te gjitheve ne jete. 

te fala,
vajze_mistrece

----------

